# Ladies Only Please



## annabellethecat (Sep 13, 2011)

I have an embarrassing health issue. I had sex with my boyfriend for the first time last night. It was painful and after it was over I bled a lot. This was not my first time having sex and this has never happened before. I bled so much the toilet bowl was filled with blood. I am not on my period. I am sorry this is TMI. The bleeding has stopped but I am still very sore. I am dreading having sex with him again. Somebody please help. What should I do?


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 13, 2011)

annabellethecat said:


> I have an embarrassing health issue. I had sex with my boyfriend for the first time last night. It was painful and after it was over I bled a lot. This was not my first time having sex and this has never happened before. I bled so much the toilet bowl was filled with blood. I am not on my period. I am sorry this is TMI. The bleeding has stopped but I am still very sore. I am dreading having sex with him again. Somebody please help. What should I do?




This is definitely not normal. It could be any number of things. Make an appointment with your doctor A.S.A.P.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

annabellethecat said:


> I have an embarrassing health issue. I had sex with my boyfriend for the first time last night. It was painful and after it was over I bled a lot. This was not my first time having sex and this has never happened before. I bled so much the toilet bowl was filled with blood. I am not on my period. I am sorry this is TMI. The bleeding has stopped but I am still very sore. I am dreading having sex with him again. Somebody please help. What should I do?



Hey there

I know you may just be venting out of nervousness, but there's nothing any single one of us can say w/o doing an exam and looking into your vagina. Which, this being a website, and us not being doctors, we can't do. 

You need a doctor as soon as you can get an appointment, and you need not to have sex with your boyfriend or use tampons or wash with anything caustic. Best of luck. There's a very good chance it's nothing serious but you'll never know if you ask strangers online, right?


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 13, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> This is definitely not normal. It could be any number of things. Make an appointment with your doctor A.S.A.P.
> 
> Hope you feel better.



Ditto this.



Jes said:


> Hey there
> 
> I know you may just be venting out of nervousness, but there's nothing any single one of us can say w/o doing an exam and looking into your vagina. Which, this being a website, and us not being doctors, we can't do.
> 
> You need a doctor as soon as you can get an appointment, and you need not to have sex with your boyfriend or use tampons or wash with anything caustic. Best of luck. There's a very good chance it's nothing serious but you'll never know if you ask strangers online, right?



And this.


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 13, 2011)

*Goofy*Girl* said:


> This is definitely not normal. It could be any number of things. Make an appointment with your doctor A.S.A.P.
> 
> Hope you feel better.



Thank you for your help and compassion Goofy Girl.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 13, 2011)

that's very scary *hugs*


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bleeding like that after sex can be nothing or it can be something very scary. Get to a doctor, get it checked, and hugs!


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you Lamia and Diana. I am feeling better now but I will try to get in to see my doctor this week.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Sep 14, 2011)

1- go to the doc ASAP!
2- is he much bigger than other partners you've had in the past?
3- were you "ready"? like, should you have used more lubricant?


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Sydney, I am seeing my doctor tomorrow. He was bigger than men I have been with in the past and we didn't use any lubrication. I have never needed to use it in the past but I am 44 now and my hormones are likely changing. That is likely what caused the pain and bleeding so I will definately use it in the future. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope to hear back about what the doc says! I was just making guesses b.c a girlfriend of mine hooked up with a really big guy and it tore her a bit, nothing a bit of time and Ibuprofen can't fix


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 16, 2011)

Year ago a friend of mine was rushed to hospital from bleeding during sex... if i remember correctly it was because he was big and tore a blood vessel inside her.

Let us know how you go at the doctor ..Hope all is good and its nothing serious.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my, I didn't know you could accidentally be torn from a guy being "too big."

I guess as long as my guy is 8" or less I'm safe.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 17, 2011)

This happened to me once after an especially rough session with my boyfriend at the time. I basically had torn the inside of my vagina.. apparently only like the first few inches have nerves so you won't even feel it if you tear something father in. I called my doctor immediately and she urged me to see her asap because sometimes it won't stop bleeding on its own. I ended up being fine, but you gotta see your doc in case!


----------



## olwen (Sep 17, 2011)

This has happened to me too. The guy was bigger than I thought. My period came soon after so I thought it was just the start of my period but when it happened again after my period was over I headed to the gyn who said my cervix was inflamed but it was nothing to worry about. I was fine soon after and haven't had that problem since. That was several years ago.


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw my doc and everything checked out okay but she did a pap and is going to run some bloodwork to make sure. Thank you all for sharing your experiences. You are a great group of women on here


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 18, 2011)

annabellethecat said:


> I saw my doc and everything checked out okay but she did a pap and is going to run some bloodwork to make sure. Thank you all for sharing your experiences. You are a great group of women on here



Glad to hear everything is okay


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Sep 18, 2011)

annabellethecat said:


> I saw my doc and everything checked out okay but she did a pap and is going to run some bloodwork to make sure. Thank you all for sharing your experiences. You are a great group of women on here




*So* glad to hear you're ok!! Maybe next time go a little slower and add a little lube somehow, perhaps during foreplay?


----------



## katherine22 (Sep 27, 2011)

annabellethecat said:


> I saw my doc and everything checked out okay but she did a pap and is going to run some bloodwork to make sure. Thank you all for sharing your experiences. You are a great group of women on here



When a woman gets older, particularly after the menapause the walls of the vagina thin out. A larger penis thrusting without sufficent lubrication can cause minor bleeding. Women are slower to arouse than men, and women require time to become naturally lubricated.


----------

